# Fresh buttermilk



## Niki Forsyth (Apr 12, 2017)

I recently came across a youtube video on how to make butter from store bought heavy whipping cream and a hand/stand up mixer with a wisk. Curiosity got to me and I tried it..and I made fresh butter in about 15 minutes and I added a little sea salt. So my question is the liquid left over from making butter is the buttermilk right? If it is then it doesn't have the sour taste like store bought buttermilk has. Is that the way it is suppose to be? Am I missing something?  Do I need to let it sit in the fridge fora few days?...thanks y'all! any help is appreciated.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2017)

'Real' buttermilk (the liquid left over from making butter from cream) is not the same as what they sell in stores as buttermilk.  The store-bought stuff is usually a cultured milk product.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buttermilk


----------



## Niki Forsyth (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you. Well.......I feel a little dumb.... :-/ I just need to delete this thread and act like I never posted it...lol


----------



## Devonviolet (Apr 12, 2017)

Oh no you don't!  No question, here on BYH  is a dumb question.  If you don't know and don't ask . . . THAT is just silly! 

It has been a while since I made butter from heavy cream. But, if I remember correctly, what is left over is more like whey - or what is left over when you make cheese, by straining the liquid (through cheese cloth), from the milk solids/fat.

As @norseofcourse said, the Buttermilk that can be bought at the grocery store, is a cultured milk product. It is a lot more like what is called Kefir (Kee'-fur).


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2017)

It's not a dumb question!  Most people are so far away from producing their own food, we don't know what some of the real stuff is supposed to look and taste like anymore.


----------



## Niki Forsyth (Apr 13, 2017)

Thanks y'all! We're on our way to being more self sufficient a little at a time. It's going to take a little while, but it's hard to beat fresh eggs and milk!


----------

